# New Forum Slogan



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

We're the champs now fellas, so let's change our slogan. I like the current one "Department of Foreign Affairs" a lot actually, very clever (Who came up with that by the way?), but we need a slogan to remind people the Spurs are the champs when they glance by it. 



So, start the ideas. I'll hook you up with 5,000 points if you get the winning slogan.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Bad Guys Finish last Nice guys have a blast!(WITH A CHAMPIONSHIP)


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> Bad Guys Finish last Nice guys have a blast!(WITH A CHAMPIONSHIP)


No

Do we really have to change it, Koko? I love our current one. MAJOR props to whoever thought it up. If we really must change it I think it should have something to do with Obi-Wan Ginobli.:biggrin: Something like "The Force is with us"...but then again, not many people would get it.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

Third time's a charm?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Long John Silver said:


> Third time's a charm?


I don't get it.

It should be "Everyone sucks but us!" :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Do we really have to change it, Koko? I love our current one. MAJOR props to whoever thought it up.


It is a pretty damn clever slogan...I like it, it's just that I'd like to add the championship flavor to it. It's up to you guys so, if you don't want to change it that's fine.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

The real "world" champions


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The lone wolf said:


> The real "world" champions



Pretty good. I like it.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

2004-2005 world champions Spurs lol no but seriously i like 
the REAL WORLD champs


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> It is a pretty damn clever slogan...I like it, it's just that I'd like to add the championship flavor to it. It's up to you guys so, if you don't want to change it that's fine.



I don't mean to brag, but I came up with it.

BTW I'm back from vacation.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

texan said:


> I don't mean to brag, but I came up with it.
> 
> BTW I'm back from vacation.


ditto


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> I don't mean to brag, but I came up with it.
> 
> BTW I'm back from vacation.


MAJOR props for coming up with that. You have every rite to brag. I would never have come up with something as clever as that. 

Come on, Koko, as far as I'm concerned we have the best slogan on this site. I really don't wanna change it, unless someone can come up with something just as clever. But the best thing we have rite now is "The REAL World Champions", and although it's nice, it's crap compared to the current one.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What asterix?


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

I think your current one is just fine and as witty as it gets, but that's just my two cents.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Larry O'Brien (the trophy) returns to the Alamo...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i realy think we should have a championship slogan you never no when we will be back(hopefully next yr) and we need to show every one who won it all


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Theo! said:


> What asterix?


lol I wouldn't mind this one.


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

The Department of Championships


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

the little scense that did make doesn't exist
See how confused you made me? Oh, and Koko, I know you're magicly reading this so stop it, you witch!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

One Team.One Goal.Mission Accomplished


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> One Team.One Goal.Mission Accomplished


Not bad, but I'm not sure if any non-spurs fans would get it.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Not bad, but I'm not sure if any non-spurs fans would get it.


ya because it was the slogan of the west finals, also that was all over sa when i was there plus laquinta inn is spanish for go spurs go lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> ya because it was the slogan of the west finals, also that was all over sa when i was there plus laquinta inn is spanish for go spurs go lol


It was the slogan for the entire season. That's why I thought it was good, but I don't know if other people would get it.

BTW, la quinta doesn't mean go spurs go. Where did you get that from? And what does it have to do with his slogan?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> It was the slogan for the entire season. That's why I thought it was good, but I don't know if other people would get it.
> 
> BTW, la quinta doesn't mean go spurs go. Where did you get that from? And what does it have to do with his slogan?


lol i no it was a joke it was on a couple of boards that i saw in sa, but 1 team 1 goal every one would get cause it was every where in the playoffs this yr not just spurs


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> lol i no it was a joke it was on a couple of boards that i saw in sa, but 1 team 1 goal every one would get cause it was every where in the playoffs this yr not just spurs


Everyone had one team and one goal, but not everyone accomplished it.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Everyone had one team and one goal, but not everyone accomplished it.


but i still think everyone will get what it means


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Did I win?


----------



## Rameny (Mar 1, 2005)

Maybe this ....."Triumph of vision and principles"


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I like the title of an article I found in a newspaper. It says, "*TRIUMPH*". It took me a while to get it at first. If you don't get it look how the word is divided by colors. TRI is in black while the rest is in silver because TRI also means three- the number of championships we won. It's kinda complicated to get unless you think about it for a while, so I understand if nobody likes it. I just thought it was pretty clever.


----------



## Rameny (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I like the title of an article I found in a newspaper. It says, "*TRIUMPH*". It took me a while to get it at first. If you don't get it look how the word is divided by colors. TRI is in black while the rest is in silver because TRI also means three- the number of championships we won. It's kinda complicated to get unless you think about it for a while, so I understand if nobody likes it. I just thought it was pretty clever.


I'm form Serbia I never seen that newspaper , and I only said that because obviously main people of Spurs got good vision (taking Duncan,Horry, Ginobili and others) and they follow good basketball principles(mixing faster,exibition basketball with Europe, tactical more defenseive style of game) and all that brings "*TRIUMPH*"
And ,yes it's mine , and it's clever .


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Rameny said:


> I'm form Serbia I never seen that newspaper , and I only said that because obviously main people of Spurs got good vision (taking Duncan,Horry, Ginobili and others) and they follow good basketball principles(mixing faster,exibition basketball with Europe, tactical more defenseive style of game) and all that brings "*TRIUMPH*"
> And ,yes it's mine , and it's clever .


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> What the hell are you talking about?



He had triumph in his slogan in the post above yours.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> He had triumph in his slogan in the post above yours.


Ok....I still don't know what the hell he's talking about.


----------



## Rameny (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm form Serbia I never seen that newspaper , and I only said that because obviously main people of Spurs got good vision (taking Duncan,Horry, Ginobili and others) and they follow good basketball principles(mixing faster,exibition basketball with Europe, tactical more defenseive style of game) and all that brings "TRIUMPH"
And ,yes it's mine , and it's clever .

What a hell I talking about :upset: I just ****iing explained , every freaking word in slogan that I wrote .

"Triumph of vision and principles"


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Rameny said:


> I'm form Serbia I never seen that newspaper , and I only said that because obviously main people of Spurs got good vision (taking Duncan,Horry, Ginobili and others) and they follow good basketball principles(mixing faster,exibition basketball with Europe, tactical more defenseive style of game) and all that brings "TRIUMPH"
> And ,yes it's mine , and it's clever .
> 
> What a hell I talking about :upset: I just ****ing explained , every freaking word in slogan that I wrote .
> ...


Can someone help me out here? I have no clue what this guy's been trying to tell me.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ok, rameny posted "Triumph of vision and principles" as his idea. then ezealan posted a suggestion which came from a news paper he saw which was "TRI-UMPH" in which the "tri" meant 3, as in 3 championship. ezealan's post had nothing to do with rameny's post as far as i can tell. they both just happened to use the same word. Some how this got confusing.

Combining the two ideas could work out pretty well.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> ok, rameny posted "Triumph of vision and principles" as his idea. then ezealan posted a suggestion which came from a news paper he saw which was "TRI-UMPH" in which the "tri" meant 3, as in 3 championship. ezealan's post had nothing to do with rameny's post as far as i can tell. they both just happened to use the same word. Some how this got confusing.
> 
> Combining the two ideas could work out pretty well.


No they wouldn't. His has a totally different meaning than mine, well it's not really mine, but you know what I mean. That's why I'm so confused. His telling me about his for some reason, even though it has nothing to do with mine.


----------



## Rameny (Mar 1, 2005)

ok, rameny posted "Triumph of vision and principles" as his idea. then ezealan posted a suggestion which came from a news paper he saw which was "TRI-UMPH" in which the "tri" meant 3, as in 3 championship. ezealan's post had nothing to do with rameny's post as far as i can tell. they both just happened to use the same word. Some how this got confusing.

Combining the two ideas could work out pretty well.

Exactly that Pimped Out

And for you ezealen .........
*Try to use a brain some times , maybe you gonna geted ....... eventuly* :clap:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> No they wouldn't. His has a totally different meaning than mine, well it's not really mine, but you know what I mean. That's why I'm so confused. His telling me about his for some reason, even though it has nothing to do with mine.


why wouldnt the two work together. they both use the word triumph, except yours gives it a duel meaning. why cant the duel meaning be used in his two so that "*TRIUMPH* of vision and principles" has the meaning that the spurs have triumphed 3 times because of there principles and vision. if you are really too dense to understand that... wow. just wow.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> why wouldnt the two work together. they both use the word triumph, except yours gives it a duel meaning. why cant the duel meaning be used in his two so that "*TRIUMPH* of vision and principles" has the meaning that the spurs have triumphed 3 times because of there principles and vision. if you are really too dense to understand that... wow. just wow.


First of all triumph of vision and principles doesn't even make scense. Second of all, his part would distract other from the meaning of my part because they don't have anything to do with eachother. Mine's suppose to be about the championship like Koko wanted, and his is about being triumphent over vision and principles...I guess. Again, his doesn't really make much scense.


----------



## Rameny (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> First of all triumph of vision and principles doesn't even make scense. Second of all, his part would distract other from the meaning of my part because they don't have anything to do with eachother. Mine's suppose to be about the championship like Koko wanted, and his is about being triumphent over vision and principles...I guess. Again, his doesn't really make much scense.


Read the ****ing dictionary, and you will see what each of that word means.
Now after reading dictionery , put all that words in one sentence.
And read whole sentence .....
___________________________________________________________________

"Triumph of vision and principles"
___________________________________________________________________

And yes TRIumph ,may got duel meaning(just may) , if TRI means three- the number of championships Spurs won.



Don't mask curse, let the censors take care of it - Koko


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Rameny said:


> Read the ****ing dictionary, and you will see what each of that word means.
> Now after reading dictionery , put all that words in one sentence.
> And read whole sentence .....
> ___________________________________________________________________
> ...


I know what each word means. You obviously don't speak english very well, and you don't know how to use words in a sentence correctly. That is why "Triumph of vision and principles" does not make scense. I think I know what you're wanting it to mean, and if I do then it has nothing to do with my slogan. If I don't know what you're trying to say than I'm sorry, but perhaps it is you who needs to read a dictionary.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Enough of the bickering guys. Don't insult each other over a little something like this.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

deleted because koko said no bickering

the slogan still makes sense


----------



## Rameny (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I know what each word means. You obviously don't speak english very well, and you don't know how to use words in a sentence correctly. That is why "Triumph of vision and principles" does not make scense. I think I know what you're wanting it to mean, and if I do then it has nothing to do with my slogan. If I don't know what you're trying to say than I'm sorry, but perhaps it is you who needs to read a dictionary.


And I still thinking that slogan makes scense and that it is right for Spurs, man I just try to help.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Enough of the bickering guys. Don't insult each other over a little something like this.


I didn't insult him. Him not speaking english very well isn't a bad thing.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Rameny said:


> And I still thinking that slogan makes scense and that it is right for Spurs, man I just try to help.


Ok, let's say for a second it did make scense. What on earth did it have to do with my slogan? That's really all I wanted to know, guys...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

guys lets just drop it, no since in argueing. heck i cant type english well and im americian lol who cares lets just pick three slogans we like and vote for them.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> lets just pick three slogans we like and vote for them.


That's a good idea.
1) What asterix?
2) One Team. One Goal. Mission Accomplished.
3) The Department of Foreign Affairs (Yep, I still want to keep this one :biggrin


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The real "world" champions
Department of Foreign Affairs
Larry O'Brien Returns to the Alamo


You know what, maybe we can just add on something to the slogan we already have. I don't know how we'd mix in a championship word in with that, but it can be done.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> The real "world" champions
> Department of Foreign Affairs
> Larry O'Brien Returns to the Alamo
> 
> ...


lol you could say "Larry O'Brien Returns to The Department of Foreign Affairs":biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> lol you could say "Larry O'Brien Returns to The Department of Foreign Affairs":biggrin:



That was pretty funny ezealen. If it wasn't so long it would work, but you don't want a paragraph for a slogan.


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

I like the current one, but if you must change, use something that says we want another title next year..."One Mo Gin"


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

bump
i like the real world champs the best


----------



## Rameny (Mar 1, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> bump
> i like the real world champs the best


Good Joke :rofl:


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> bump
> i like the real world champs the best


If you ask me such slogan seems a bit arrogant and ignorant to my international eye. And I think also to most other Euro-posters. Of course it probably wouldnt stop us from posting, but reading that I dont feel any good. I really dont want to argue what is best world's league or whatever, but coming from international perspective that slogan would be arrogant (if thats the word).

As from proposed slogans, current is no doubt the best.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Zalgirinis said:


> If you ask me such slogan seems a bit arrogant and ignorant to my international eye. And I think also to most other Euro-posters. Of course it probably wouldnt stop us from posting, but reading that I dont feel any good. I really dont want to argue what is best world's league or whatever, but coming from international perspective that slogan would be arrogant (if thats the word).
> 
> As from proposed slogans, current is no doubt the best.


well it wasnt me who came up with it, it was some one else as you can see in the earlyer in the thread, its just saying how the nba always says world champion that since we have a very international core of players we would almost be world champs. but if the international posters are offended by it i see know reason to have that slogan
on the other side we need a new slogan with something about our championship, we my never have one again we need to celebrate as much as possible


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I can see that slogan being considered arrogant, but what how much does it bother you when the Pistons were called the "World Champs" after last year? Same concept to me. 


If it bothers people, it's not going to be the slogan. The thing is the Spurs community on this site is not arrogant, and there was no arrogance intended by that slogan.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I can see that slogan being considered arrogant, but what how much does it bother you when the Pistons were called the "World Champs" after last year? Same concept to me.


Its not that big thing to talk or complain about. But for me its a bit annoying and thats it. Its not like I get bold when I read it 



> If it bothers people, it's not going to be the slogan. The thing is the Spurs community on this site is not arrogant, and *there was no arrogance intended by that slogan*.


I really didnt mean that with my post. Just a note from my side and nothing more.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Zalgirinis said:


> Its not that big thing to talk or complain about. But for me its a bit annoying and thats it. Its not like I get bold when I read it
> 
> 
> 
> I really didnt mean that with my post. Just a note from my side and nothing more.


I just wanted to make sure you weren't thinking we were cocky/arrogant or anything like that. The group of posters we have here aren't very arrogant at all.


----------

